# st.cloud,mn day of resistance



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

my wife found this on face book today

EVERYONE that is from minnesota should realy consider attending the event

evryone in the st.cloud area and on this site should MOST DEFINATLEY ATTEND.

I will be there to help show my support of our inalienable rights give to us in our constitution.

we need as many people there as possible

if you are not from minnesota but want to come and show your support,feel free and do so

the more the merrier

lets all band together and show the soclialistic politicians that we WILL NOT STAND FOR THE DESTRUCTION OF OUR RIGHTS GIVEN TO US IN OUR CONSTITUTION BY THE SECOND AMENDMENT

we are having a raly at the STEARNS COUNTY HISTORIC COURTHOUSE

this raly is against gun control in our state

just click the link and it will take you to the face book page.

https://www.facebook.com/events/373851069379984/

its time the government learns to fear the people,and the people quit fearing the government


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i have sent e-mails to two of our elected officals that i know have strong beliefs in the second amendment.

i invited them to attend.

i hope they find the time to do so.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Go get 'em, SGB!!!!! :hunter4:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im gonna do my part in any mn events like this to keep these socialistic politicians from taking away our rights.

and for the politicians that come to the events and support our rights, i would even be so willing to help out on their next campaigns.

if they help me keep my guns and rights,i will help them keep their offices by more than just voting for them.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey amigo I have been destroying the MN elected officials and I expecting to have to see my commanding officer soon seeing as I have called every last one of them out on their oath similar to the one I took enlisting. I tried talking to them and was told by an aid that they have a lot to do and kept persisting I give a reason to speak with my senators. I told them it is my right and their duty to speak with me, they laughed and I politely reminded them that I voted(not for them, but they don't need to know that) and I want to speak with them. Until I get a phone call or get through to them emails and messages to their aids will continue weekly. I will no longer stay silent and fear even though I'm enlisted I will toy with that fine line until I get through to them.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i had an e-mail response today from rep. michelle bachman

she explained how she is a strong supporter of our right to bare arms.

and how she too took that oath and will fight to keep our rights.

glad i voted for her,and will do so again

unless she changes her stance on the second amendment


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I get Tim waltz and his response was garbage as was sen kloubachar. So I keep writin back.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't give in one bit ! Every one of the these Libturds is jumping on the bandwagon to see how far they can get


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> WILL NOT STAND FOR THE DESTRUCTION OF OUR RIGHTS GIVEN TO US IN OUR CONSTITUTION BY THE SECOND AMENDMENT


I'll keep repeating myself. Our rights were NOT "GIVEN" to us by the constitution. The constitution RESTRICTS THE GOVERNMENT FROM TRYING TO TAKE AWAY INALIENABLE HUMAN RIGHTS.

How we say things is important, just like what words we (and the politicians) use are important.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Fred, your absolutely right. i did state that they were our inaleienable rights.but also said that they were given to us in the constitiion.

but like i said,your right,the constitiion PROTECTS OUR INALIENABLE RIGHTS. i need to refrain from stating it the wrong way.


----------

